# Vlcj in OpenGL



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (6. Jan 2020)

Hey,

Ich will für mich einen Fernseher in Minecraft einbinden. 
Dabei habe ich mich schon für den Videoplayer vlcj entschieden.
Das ein Video abspielt klappt auch schon. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch hinbekommen das ich das JFrame in Minecraft setzte.
Dazu habe ich mich entschieden es mit OpenGL umzuwandeln.
Jedoch find ich nichts richtiges auf Google.

Der Bildschirm sollte dann auch zb so aussehen:


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

Lies dich mal durch folgenden Thread: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=144076#p493338
Generell würde ich auch eben einfach erstmal das Internet abgrasen, etwa mit "libvlc render to opengl texture" oder "libvlc stream to opengl texture".


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (6. Jan 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Lies dich mal durch folgenden Thread: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=144076#p493338
> Generell würde ich auch eben einfach erstmal das Internet abgrasen, etwa mit "libvlc render to opengl texture" oder "libvlc stream to opengl texture".


Oh ich hab schon 4 Stunden am Stück im Internet gesucht hab auch vieles gefunden, das aber leider nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## httpdigest (6. Jan 2020)

Da kann ich dir ansonsten noch das explizit auf Spieleentwicklung ausgerichtete Forum http://www.java-gaming.org/ empfehlen.


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (7. Jan 2020)

Alles klar das wusste ich noch nicht. 
Ich werde es mal dort versuchen!


----------

